# Legs!



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I bought some clippers and I have a decent pair of scissors. I am attempting to learn how to groom Lucy. I don't want anything fancy. I just want a nice tidy pet look. I clipped her body with a 3/4 attachment, but I don't know what to do with her legs. I brushed the hair upwards with a slicker brush and then I combed them through with my greyhound comb, at least I think that's what that metal comb is called. 

Could someone tell me what I do next. I think I have to scissor her legs, but I am not sure how to do this. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I tried scissoring legs. They got narrower and narrower, as I tried to get them even! I tend to use a 1/2 on Poppy's body, and run a 3/4 attachment over her legs. If you comb the fur downwards, and wrap your hand round just above the foot, scissoring off everything below your hand gives a reasonable bevel, even if your scissoring is as bad as mine! Then comb through repeatedly, and tidy up any sticky out whisps with the scissors.

I am sure the professionals will be able to give you much better advice, but this works for us, and is much less stressful for us both than my slow and inaccurate scissoring.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

you can use the clippers on the leg too- doesn't give as nice of a finish as say scissoring (most groomers tidy up after the clippers with scissors) i'd go 1 size bigger then the body personally. 

otherwise to scissor you have to brush it up (with your comb after a small mist of water) if it's like standing way up unnaturally i grab the foot give it a lil wiggle then put it back down) then take your scissors start at the top and trim straight down. Then come it up again and do this at the fornt of the leg until you've gone all the way around the leg. (YES it's harder then it sounds)


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I am suspicious my scissoring would end up like fjm -- Lucy might not have much hair left on her legs at the end of it!!! However, nothing ventured nothing gained and hair does grow back. So I will give the scissoring a go and if all else fails, I will use a 1 inch attachment and try to tidy up with the clippers. 

I am pretty sure Lucy will not care in the slightest what her legs look like.

Hey neVar-- its suppose to be MINUS THREE here tomorrow and warmer the days after that. How about Saskatoon? Should be about the same. I am getting my shorts and t shirt ready!!!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

I use my comb to comb all the hair OUT, so it's standing on end. Spray with my Crown Royale, then comb again (fluffing it out and up). Then, I start at the top of the leg and scissor AROUND the leg in a band like fashion and work my way down the leg to set the length. Then I come in and scissor straight down (after combing up and out) 

It's really very complicated and everyone has their own scissoring "style". it's not something that just happens overnight, but a skill that has to be acquired with experience. It's even harder to explain it in writing so that some one (a complete novice) can understand.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

I guess I will just have to have a go and use my own judgment. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

temperance is in need of a body groom wih scissoring and i'm not the one to do it. i can't even hold the things correct. i have a suspicion i'll be scheduling an appointment with cameo this spring.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

-12 right now and i'm running around in just a fleece and a t shirt SOOOOO nice. thank god. want to see the horses this weeend and want to be able to kick the two foster pups OUT for a few hours of peace. 6 dogs in the house right now OY!


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Couldn't find any good video with poodles...
but take a look...

it's a newf, but here you can see how you can point shears and how to comb out stuff you'll scissor, watch just first minute







It's important to brush and comb well and then just go for it 
try to get good shape first then go for smoothness.


----------



## skinnydoggz (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm learning too and am going to try to just tip the "sticky outies" so I don't take too much off. My standard is only 12 wks. old and the puppy coat isn't thick on her legs. I just got a used book, "Poodle Clipping and Grooming The International Reference" by Shirlee Kalstone (at the suggestion of someone in this group) and it's awesome. I skipped around in it at first and had to make myself start from the beginning. I can't put it down even though I desperately want to start grooming Pie. It's a hard-cover book and I got it real cheap on Amazon. They have lots of Poodle books.

Cameo, is there more to the name "Crown Royal" or is that the whole name? I didn't know if there were different types of Crown Royal. I have the scissoring & clipping video by Judi Murphy and she recommends it too, but I lent it to my old manager so I couldn't check it out to find out. Also, is there a youtube video you can recommend for Purley? 

Thanks.
LOVE THIS GROUP!
Lynn


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

faerie said:


> temperance is in need of a body groom wih scissoring and i'm not the one to do it. i can't even hold the things correct. i have a suspicion i'll be scheduling an appointment with cameo this spring.


I'm looking forward to it


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

if you want the legs longer than the body then use a longer comb or just skim with guardcomb on, so go down shoulder and from there dont follow contours of leg, continue in straight line towards paw. if she will stand you can set outside top portion with her standing, then comb up & out and redo. hold leg out front of her(you are facing each other) and clip in straight line down leg(with coat direction from top to bottom of leg) and also do inside of leg. to finish off comb up again and use shears to lightly trim off extra hairs. I reccomend you get jodi murphys videos, she even has two free ones that actually show you a lot about clippping and scissoring. if you have any more questions i would be happy to help, i am a groomer, you can pm me if you wish.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

skinnydoggz said:


> Cameo, is there more to the name "Crown Royal" or is that the whole name? I didn't know if there were different types of Crown Royal. I have the scissoring & clipping video by Judi Murphy and she recommends it too
> 
> Thanks.
> LOVE THIS GROUP!
> Lynn


yes she says crown royal #3, i dont know if thats the spray she uses on all her coat types or not she doesnt always mention what number.


----------

